# Hard Deck Land of Jumbos and Perchzillas



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

What a super FUNTASTIC LAKE CASCADE TRIP!!!!

Perfect weather, ice conditions, fishing and company.

This adventure was packed with awesome memories and being able to share with great folks NEVER TO BE FORGOTTEN and we hope for a REPEAT come 2014, God willing.

Had a great and warm room to rest in at Pinewood Lodge Motel for the end of day. Owners allowed us to clean fish, use laundry room deep sink for final fillet prepping bagging and tagging, provided us with freezer space and allowed us to park snowmobile trailer in 'their' reserved spots. Needless to say 'OUTSTANDING STAFF' who bent over backwards to accommodate us.

Ah yes and a very good restaurant Grandma's right down the street maybe 2 minutes away. So need I say more with a restaurant called Grandma's.

Lures with bait including K2 techniques no different from what I've posted in the past. Only fish difference that was noticeable was all large jumbos were suspending up or entered flasher zone anywhere from 3' to 15' up from bottom. A few larger jumbos were worked off the bottom including the Perchzillas on the second day.

Dead sticking on a second pole produced very few fish. Had to drop offerings down bounce off bottom reel up and then jig let lure sit to capture the attention of the fish on bottom or somewhere in the water column. When a fish entered flasher zone we'd reel up to it and 95% of time fish hit the offerings.

Now yes we did catch PV size dinks. But we were determined employing the K2 3Ps (passion, persistence and patience) to stand fast as we knew it was only a matter of time. It paid off as we iced close to 50 fish that were 11-13" with a couple 14 inchers and then as the last day literally last half hour of fishing I look over after hearing a very excited Lois say 'Mother of God' as she's hauling up through the ice hole a Perchzilla. Fish was 14.50" and weighed out at Tackle Toms at 1.87 pounds. Yep those 3Ps worked.

Bottom line folks, words cannot come close to describing the most wonderful hard deck experience we have ever had. From perfect weather and ice conditions to lodging/staff accommodations, eating. And above all being able to share a most memorable hard deck outing with dear friends who we believe are now hooked on ice fishing as this was their first time on the hard deck and they LOVED IT.

So with that being said, here's some photos and fish porn&#8230;hopefully you'll get the jest about this trip.
































































Okay Here's the Fish Porn First Day:

Yep we caught dinks
































































Second Day:














































The Zoro Trio:










A toast to a totally awesome trip>










Can't wait to do it again!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fatties! Those are some serious perch, nice job.

Glad it was a fun trip.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

And I thought that my trip to Saint George was fun.

Looks like a day to remember, for sure.
Where is this place?


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like a great time! I am glad you guys got into them and what nice perch they are!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Where is this place?


75 miles NE of Boise, Idaho on highway 55. Located in the Boise National Forest and the town is Cascade. Roughly a little over 800 miles round trip. Well worth every mile for a mini hard deck adventure. We researched/studied this body of water for well over a year and it paid off for us. And a huge *THANK YOU to Mama Nature *as she had the hormones very well balanced for this vacation. For sure a do-over come next year!


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are some of the best lookin Perch I have ever seen. 
Way to go!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I vacation to this area often in the summer and fall and must say that it is one of the neatest little quaint towns that I have seen. Glad you enjoyed such great hospitality both on land and under the ice. Never fished that lake, but always thought about it.------SS


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, those are some really nice perch. Glad you guys had a great time, looks fun!


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I tried fishing there in the summer with no boat. FAIL! but, sounds like a great time!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like a awesome time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome report and trip.

Well deserved to both of you, you do your time and research and it pays off.

I like the victory "shots" photo, how fun of a time for ya both.

When is dinner, I am just around the corner you know and I do know where you work! LOL


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> one of the neatest little quaint towns that I have seen. Glad you enjoyed such great hospitality both on land and under the ice. Never fished that lake, but always thought about it.------SS


SS...agreed 300% on the town of Cascade including the hospitality was awesome not only the motel staff but all establishments we visited. Thinking you really need to check out fishing there on your next vacation trip.



fish1on said:


> Awesome report and trip.
> 
> Well deserved to both of you, you do your time and research and it pays off.
> 
> ...


LOL fish1on we had an ealier shot on the ice when Lois pulled out that Perchzilla during the last day and literally last half-hour of fishing but didn't have anyone to take a photo of that. Yep we did lots of research including was able to connect with a very nice fella who lives in Boise who also provided additional info. Along with J&L taking a drive as they live in Boise to do a site survey and gather even more intel and photos. For us a do-over must come next season. On an upcoming dinner, I'm thinking about doing Grandpa D's famous Perch chowder.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is the recipe for those that haven't tried it.

Pig Out Perch Chowder
Ingredients:
* 1 pound lean bacon [cut into 1" pieces]
* 3-4 medium potatoes [cut into cubes or slices] I use red potatoes
* 1 large onion
* 1 small can mushrooms [or fresh]
* 1-2 large cans of Cream of Potato Soup
* 1 quart milk or heavy cream [add more if needed]
* 1 teaspoon crushed garlic [garlic powder will work]
* black pepper [to taste]
* 1 teaspoon cayenne pepper [to taste]
* 1/2 to 1 cube butter
* 1 bunch of perch fillets
* [do not add salt]

Step By Step:

1- Fry bacon until semi-crisp. Remove to large soup pot [save drippings]
2- Fry potatoes in bacon drippings, until softened and browned [remove to pot]
3- Simmer onion and mushrooms together in remaining drippings
4- Add mushrooms, onions and all other ingredients [except perch fillets] to pot
5- Start cooking on medium high and then lower heat to prevent scorching
[Stir frequently]
6- Continue to cook until steaming
7- Add perch fillets and continue to stir until fillets turn opaque and flake
8- Remove from heat and serve

Options:
* 1 can corn
* Carrots and celery [for color]
* Substitute Cream of Mushroom or Cream of Celery soup
* Other fish fillets, shrimp, clams etc may be substituted

ENJOY!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D thanks and have you ever froze the leftovers? Unfortunately 21 and 24 yo kids aren't fish eaters :roll: and unsure if they'll want any as whenever its fish night its eat out night for them. So curious on freezing leftover chowder and I'm sure you don't have any left but I'm sure we will. For sure I'm going to make this and thinking of sending my daughter out on a mission to get the needed ingredients and may cook up tomorrow for dinner... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Monster perch, great post, and a fantastic recipe!

Neat.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes you can freeze it.
We have done this before and it is great even after spending some time in a deep freeze.

Feel free to change anything that you want to make it your own recipe.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome Perch Chowder:

[attachment=1:3v0aak63]Almost There.jpg[/attachment:3v0aak63]

[attachment=0:3v0aak63]Lets Eat.jpg[/attachment:3v0aak63]

:EAT: :O||: :EAT:


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yummy! send me some!


----------

